

Dart now supported on Google Cloud; new lib also supports Datastore, memcached - woven
https://www.dartlang.org/cloud/

======
woven
The Dart lib is at:
[http://pub.dartlang.org/packages/appengine](http://pub.dartlang.org/packages/appengine)

~~~
woven
What a tease, I just discovered that there's nothing in the package. Sorry.

So an exciting video claiming package support for App Engine/Managed VMs,
Datastore, memcached and more... but no real docs and no real lib.

I guess it's all just being rolled out messily and will be available in full
in a matter of days?

Aggh, I want it now. :) I am experimenting w/ an updated stack that takes me
from pgsql on RDS > Datastore, EC2 > Cloud Managed VM.

~~~
spankalee
I think the App Engine managed VMs are not available yet, so we have to wait
for them.

We say this on the cloud page: "Managed VMs and custom runtimes on Google
Cloud Platform are currently available in Limited Preview."

But I don't think it's clear enough that Dart on App Engine isn't available
yet. Sorry!

